# Pit Boss 2-Series Digital Electric Smoker Hammer Tone or Char Broil Smoker (Basic Model)



## SistaSmoke (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello again, Help PLEASE....... A while back I made a post asking about what kind of smoker I should buy. Well, this week there is a sale on two smokers that I have been eyeing for a while. The first one is Pit Boss 2-Series Digital Smoker Hammer Tone Finish and the second is the Char Broil Electric Smoker 725. Both are on sale for $248.00CAD. The Pit Boss has a see through window, temp 100-400 and the wood chip tray is on the outside so I would not have to open to refill. I have gone on youtube to see reviews but there is only like 3 short videos. BOO.....The Char Broil Smoker 725 I would have to open the door to refill, temp 100-250. I have read reviews about how good this smoker works, so now I'm torn between the two. Oh by the way, the sale ends this week and I would like to buy my smoker tomorrow . I appreciate any and all input .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 4, 2019)

I hear good things about the smaller Pit Boss smokers.
Perhaps one or more Pit Boss owners will chime in here.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2019)

Would you be ok with 250° as your high temp? I know most smokes are near that range, but if you ever wanted  crispy chicken or needed to hurry your smoke along a little?


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I hear good things about the smaller Pit Boss smokers.
> Perhaps one or more Pit Boss owners will chime in here.


Good Morning SecondHandSmoker, when it comes to the Pit Boss I have read mixed reviews, it's the Walmart edition but on the Pit Boss website it has 5 stars.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Would you be ok with 250° as your high temp? I know most smokes are near that range, but if you ever wanted  crispy chicken or needed to hurry your smoke along a little?


Good Morning Winterrider, I am pretty much fine with what is reliable and works the best.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

Good Morning SistaSmoke,
I just read those reviews on Walmart's site.
That was quite a mix of good and bad reviews.
PB's website has two versions of this unit.  
I think the unit with the 5 star reviews is the pellet version.

The thing about online reviews, is that most need to be taken with a grain of salt.
However, there were a few reviews that mentioned  control board failures and that is very concerning.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Good Morning SistaSmoke,
> I just read those reviews on Walmart's site.
> That was quite a mix of good and bad reviews.
> PB's website has two versions of this unit.
> ...


Yes I noticed that as well, the last thing I want is to be in the middle of a smoke and then the unit shuts off. Well I guess Char Boil it is plus, I really don't feel like spending two hours assembling it  no thanks!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

SistaSmoke
,
I am not sure what your price range is, but Char Broil has a deluxe version of the 275 and has a glass window in the door. 
The manual states that max temperature is 275 degrees.  I am not sure if that would be a limitation for how you intend to smoke. 
It certainly won't do hot and fast or crisp poultry skin.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

Here is a link to the deluxe version.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

SistaSmoke said:


> Yes I noticed that as well, the last thing I want is to be in the middle of a smoke and then the unit shuts off. Well I guess Char Boil it is plus, I really don't feel like spending two hours assembling it  no thanks!



Yes, that too would make me run toward the Char Broil!


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

It $249.99USD+$292.78USD for shipping and import fee WOOOOW
that's $711.75CAD that's a BIG difference. I think for my first smoker I will keep it simple until I get the hang of it all then, I will get a bigger unit with all the bells and whistles. Plus, I can always return if it's a bust.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

I had no idea how badly you guys get screwed over on those shipping and import fees.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

Sorry, one more question. I like heavy smoke flavor and a smoke rings on my meat, if I get the Char Broil smoker will I get that or would I have too add a tube smoker?


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I had no idea how badly you guys get screwed over on those shipping and import fees.


YUP..... It tons of fun.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

SistaSmoke said:


> Sorry, one more question. I like heavy smoke flavor and smoke rings on my meat, if I get the Char Broil smoker will I get that or would I have too add a tube smoker?



Unfortunately,  you will not get a smoke ring using an electric smoker since there is no other combustion gasses from the smolding wood chips.
A tube couldn't hurt for adding extra smoke.  Still no smoke ring though.
 With that said, I don't use a tube or tray in my smoker because I don't need one.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Unfortunately,  you will not get a smoke ring using an electric smoker since there is no other combustion gasses from the smolding wood chips.
> A tube couldn't hurt for adding extra smoke.  Still no smoke ring though.
> With that said, I don't use a tube or tray in my smoker because I don't need one.


Okay thanks for the help I just ordered my smoker  I got the Char Broil, I'm excited............


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

Contratualtions!

Let us know how your first smoke turns out. 

P.S.  
I really don't miss the smoke ring. 
Sure,  it looks nice. 
But, it doesn't add to the smoked flavor at all.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2019)

Congrats on the new purchase SistaSmoke. Keep us posted on your smokes.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Jul 5, 2019)

Absolutely, it is supposed to arrive by July 16 so I will have enough time to find some delicious recipes   Cheers.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2019)

SistaSmoke said:


> Absolutely, it is supposed to arrive by July 16 so I will have enough time to find some delicious recipes   Cheers.



You are at the right website for recipes.


----------

